# Photo Tourny: Green



## speedyink (Oct 18, 2007)

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:

1) Users who want to participate submit their picture by links.
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.
3) If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

Please resize your pictures to 800 x 600 (or at least a photo of a decent size. Nothing too big.)
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

*New Rules*
-No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture.
-Only ONE picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, edit the original post.

Thank you and good luck all.


Well, we've tried a cold theme, which yielded some interesting results.  I decided to choose a similar theme, because I like the potential these types of themes have.

That being said, heres my green picture

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC02856-2.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 18, 2007)

Green eh.
Hmmm, looks like I'll be going for grass as well.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMGP4277.jpg





Bob


----------



## Emperor_nero (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's mine: http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/6743/407435mediumap0.jpg

Thanks! Good luck all!


----------



## The_Other_One (Oct 18, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v22/theotherone/Exploration/Furniture_Shed_09-30-07/21.jpg

Bleh, I might change this image sometime.  I'd like to crop it down some more, but I don't have the original handy


----------



## tidyboy21 (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's mine!

http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/593/picture390dh7.jpg


----------



## Ben (Oct 18, 2007)

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/DSC00969.jpg


----------



## apj101 (Oct 18, 2007)

tidyboy21 said:


> Here's mine



has this been photoshop'd, the blur depth is all off.


----------



## Jabes (Oct 18, 2007)

http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa43/Jabes_album/DSCN6645resized.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$ (Oct 18, 2007)

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/IMG_5050h-1.jpg




i will take a spec if there is one


lol there are 2,361 images with visible green in on my hd


----------



## TFT (Oct 18, 2007)

I think this is the last space

http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/198/borders200722il7.jpg


----------



## Ben (Oct 18, 2007)

apj101 said:


> has this been photoshop'd, the blur depth is all off.



Thats what I thought too, it looks like a focal blur.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 18, 2007)

kornowski and theotherone, both very nice pictures


----------



## 4NGU$ (Oct 18, 2007)

apj101 said:


> has this been photoshop'd, the blur depth is all off.


agreed
its defiantly not depth of field


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 18, 2007)

> kornowski and theotherone, both very nice pictures



Thanks man


----------



## Ambushed (Oct 18, 2007)

DirtyD86 said:


> kornowski and theotherone, both very nice pictures



What he said, how are your photos so professional looking? omg


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 18, 2007)

> What he said, how are your photos so professional looking? omg



lol, Thanks again  Just camera settings, experimenting, taking a load and picking out the best one, I actually have about 7 shots of that, all _slightly_ different, and that was the best


----------



## Ambushed (Oct 18, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> lol, Thanks again  Just camera settings, experimenting, taking a load and picking out the best one, I actually have about 7 shots of that, all _slightly_ different, and that was the best



What camera are you using? What settings are best?
Shouldn't be talk here, but ohwell


----------



## speedyink (Oct 19, 2007)

Poll is up

http://www.computerforum.com/100297-photo-tourny-green.html


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 19, 2007)

> What camera are you using? What settings are best?
> Shouldn't be talk here, but ohwell



It's a Cannon IXUS 800IS, It's called something different in the US though, a Poweshot something


----------



## tidyboy21 (Oct 19, 2007)

apj101 said:


> has this been photoshop'd, the blur depth is all off.



No it has not been photoshop'd. I used a macro lens and an aperture of F2.8 and focused on the water droplet. The left part of leaf was closest to the lens (about 6cm) and the right part was about 15cm away and that’s how I achieved the blur effect. If you use a compact or anything other than a macro lens, you are not going to get those results.


----------



## Punk (Oct 19, 2007)

http://static4.bareka.com/photos/medium/4742515/rainbow-sunset.jpg


----------



## Jabes (Oct 19, 2007)

webbenji said:


> http://static4.bareka.com/photos/medium/4742515/rainbow-sunset.jpg



http://www.computerforum.com/100297-photo-tourny-green.html


----------



## Punk (Oct 21, 2007)

RRR what the hell...
It was another suppose to be another picture...


----------

